# Civvy U Nursing programs eligible for ROTP



## VeryMerry (21 Jun 2011)

I was selected for ROTP Nursing this year, but seem to have applied for ineligible programs and have thus lost my spot. Since I already have a degree, I have been looking at second entry programs. The Humber "BN – Second Entry Preparation" is, I have discovered, not accepted because it has a prep semester, then officially starts in January. I was also accepted into the Nipissing BScN Scholar Practitioner Program, but found out yesterday that it is also ineligible - though I am unclear as to why. (http://www.nipissingu.ca/academics/faculties/applied-professional/school-of-nursing/pages/bscn-scholar-practitioner.aspx)

I am wondering if anyone know of a document that outlines how civilian university programs are evaluated for eligibility for ROTP. The document CFAO 9-12 (http://www.admfincs.forces.gc.ca/cfa-oaf/009-12-eng.asp) is the only related paperwork I can find, but does not address this issue. Any direction would be much appreciated!


----------



## tristismilitis (24 Jul 2011)

I know that your post is a month old (I haven't been online in awhile) but I am curious if you found an answer outside the forums. The only approved degree pattern for NO is a BScN baccalaureate degree from an accredited school (as opposed to, for instance InfO, which could have a variety of acceptable degrees such as history, business management etc). 
I was under the impression that to be accepted for ROTP you needed a successful application to such an institution which presupposes that applicants are told which schools are on 'the list'. At the time I applied for UTPNCM colleges were not  approved for NO even if they did produce a BScN so I knew not to apply to the college where I live and instead applied to the university, which was acceptable to the selection board. Best advice I have would be to call whoever has your file and ask what schools in your area are preferred/acceptable so you don't waste time/money applying to school that the CF finds unacceptable. 

"SECTION F – CIVILIAN UNIVERSITIES APPLICATIONS
17. Although your primary academic institutional preference may be the Royal Military College of Canada,
you are advised to apply to at least three civilian universities as well. As there are a limited number of positions
available at the Royal Military College of Canada, you may be offered academic sponsorship at an approved
Canadian university. In fact, should all the positions at the Royal Military College of Canada be assigned and you were selected in competition for sponsorship but did not apply to a civilian university, you would lose your offer. A listing of approved Canadian universities for ROTP sponsorship is available from your recruiting centre." Quote from:
http://www.kingsown.ca/Old%20Site/ROTP%20Quest%20Part%201_en.pdf


----------



## JRBond (24 Jul 2011)

You have it highlighted, the easiest way to get that information is to go to your local CFRC. I'm not aware of any documents available anywhere else.


----------

